
Massive solar storm: Seattle, Portland, even N. Calif. may see auroras - mandliya
http://m.sfgate.com/local/science/article/Massive-solar-storm-Seattle-Portland-even-N-12175415.php
======
Myrth
No, Portland can't see Auroras because of the freaking smoke! We can't even
see the sun...

~~~
planteen
Even in Denver it looked like perpetual sunset on Monday & Tuesday afternoons.
Today is slightly better, but I still wonder if it would obscure any potential
aurora.

------
planteen
NOAA 30 minute aurora forecast:
[http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/products/aurora-30-minute-
forecast](http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/products/aurora-30-minute-forecast)

------
mandliya
Seattle has safety advisory for outdoor air quality and it is dense hazy. We
would not be able to see anything.

------
Khelavaster
Can't wait! The smoke won't be that bad. No views from Rainier though :(

